
The Torte Botnet: A SpamBot Investigation [pdf] - chadillac
https://www.stateoftheinternet.com/downloads/pdfs/SpamBot-Investigation-whitepaper-R3.pdf
======
chadillac
Hi guys, author here, if you have any questions I'll around to answer them
here.

